# Ski Sundown - 2/4/09



## Greg (Feb 1, 2009)

Bumps should still be good. Who's down for the night session?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2009)

I think I can make it.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bumps should still be good. Who's down for the night session?



Depending on the snow fall I will either be at Sundown or up north.


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2009)

Brian will be there.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm planning on being there for at least a couple hours every weekday night in February, unless it's a powder day in VT.

So, in.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm planning on being there for at least a couple hours every weekday night in February,




going for some kind of Iron man angle or what?


----------



## mondeo (Feb 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> going for some kind of Iron man angle or what?


I figure if I get 100 days in this year, I'll never have to bother with counting days again. Yeah, I know it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## severine (Feb 2, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I figure if I get 100 days in this year, I'll never have to bother with counting days again. Yeah, I know it doesn't mean anything.


Ah... to be young and free of responsibilities...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm still hoping to make it up tomorrow night.  Anyone firm up there plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2009)

Still going to shoot for it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be there tomorrow night for sure.  Not sure when, but I should be there by 7pm, I'd imagine.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 3, 2009)

puking pretty good here in southington.....hope to be on the road by 7

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have to bail.  We are one car down and I don't want the wife and kid at home with no vehicle tonight.

Can someone tell me how the 4wd computer on a truck can go out?  Those little F'ers are expensive.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm almost certainly out for tonight.  I caught the stomach bug that my son had, so unless a miracle happens I be at home on the crapper instead of skiing...



Grassi21 said:


> Can someone tell me how the 4wd computer on a truck can go out?  Those little F'ers are expensive.



It's electronic, it was bound to fail.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm almost certainly out for tonight.  I caught the stomach bug that my son had, so unless a miracle happens I be at home on the crapper instead of skiing...
> 
> 
> 
> It's electronic, it was bound to fail.



Yeah,  combine that with a 60,000 mile maintenance and the $$$ start adding up fast.  Thank god I have a season pass.


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 4, 2009)

After hearing the kickers are still up I really wish I could make it. I think I am still a couple week away from clicking into the new bindings. I can't belive I broke a pair of bindings in only 8 days on the slopes. That is a record for me.

Have fun out there see you guys in a couple weeks!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

I keep forgetting you're on the DL. How are you feeling?


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> I keep forgetting you're on the DL. How are you feeling?



Not going to lie I’m pretty effing sore. The left side of my face is still numb. The doc says that should go away in another week or so after the broken bone heals. The busted ribs are the real killer though. I can not wait for those things to mend because they are kicking my a$$.

On a positive note the massive black eye is gone :smile:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2009)

:-o




heal fast, you look like shit.


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> :-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pic was from the night of the comp. My eye looks normal now. The left side of my face feels like I just left the dentist and the Novocain hasn’t worn off. Just about every time I take a drink I drool like a baby haha. I’m a train wreck :dunce:

I will be back soon enough. I may have to keep my skis on the ground until the 2nd comp though. Maybe I should stick to the dumper airs.


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 4, 2009)

Can somebody take a pic of the Whale that is at the bottom of the temptor bumps that has the huge drop off? I'm interested to see how big that thing is.


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Not going to lie I’m pretty effing sore. The left side of my face is still numb. The doc says that should go away in another week or so after the broken bone heals. The busted ribs are the real killer though. I can not wait for those things to mend because they are kicking my a$$.
> 
> On a positive note the massive black eye is gone :smile:



Christ. That's crazy. You had goggles on too. Did the grip of the ski pole jam up underneath them?


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

BTW, am I on a solo mission tonight?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> BTW, am I on a solo mission tonight?


So wish I could join you.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> BTW, am I on a solo mission tonight?



I'd love to go, but it's not looking too good.


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'd love to go, but it's not looking too good.



No worries Brian. I really prefer it if you didn't breath your intestinal virus germs on me anyway... :-o uke:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> No worries Brian. I really prefer it if you didn't breath your intestinal virus germs on me anyway... :-o uke:



That's pretty much like I figured.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> No worries Brian. I really prefer it if you didn't breath your intestinal virus germs on me anyway... :-o uke:





bvibert said:


> That's pretty much like I figured.



as long as you two don't open mouth kiss you should be fine.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> as long as you two don't open mouth kiss you should be fine.



Can I peck him on the cheek?


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

Blowing off tonight. Might aim for Friday night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Can I peck him on the cheek?



That will work.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Blowing off tonight. Might aim for Friday night.



Couldn't handle skiing by yourself?


----------



## ZOG (Feb 4, 2009)

Skied opening lift til 4pm .  Awesome conditions.  cold as hell at 9am.


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Christ. That's crazy. You had goggles on too. Did the grip of the ski pole jam up underneath them?



I thought it was my pole but after watching the Sundown vid I think I face planted on my binding. The crazy part is there isn't even a scratch on my goggles.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> BTW, am I on a solo mission tonight?


No, but I was.


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 4, 2009)

mondeo said:


> No, but I was.



How many days is a row do you have so far? My legs would fall off if I tried to keep up with you. Oh to be in my twenties again.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 4, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> How many days is a row do you have so far? My legs would fall off if I tried to keep up with you. Oh to be in my twenties again.


6, but the night sessions have only been 2-3 hour long flats sessions.

Remember, I'm not the one who did a 11 hour bump session.


----------

